
Show HN: Real-Time job opening notifications from remote-friendly companies - parkeragee
https://hireremotely.co
======
parkeragee
If anyone has some remote-friendly companies they would like to see added to
HireRemotely, just drop the company name below and we'll try and get it added.

~~~
briefcomment
Automattic,

Zapier

Also, I would love to subscribe to any new jobs that have keywords in the job
description that I can specify.

And if clicking on a logo opened up their Jobs page, that would be amazing.

~~~
parkeragee
I just added Zapier and Automattic. I'll look into linking out to their job
pages from HireRemotely. Thanks for checking it out!

------
osullip
Minor UI bug: If you select one company, then go back and hit `Select All`,
your previous selection is removed.

Expected behaviour in to add all companies.

------
talkinghead
hit your site, understood what it was, tapped ‘add all’, mobile browser auto
filled my email, hit go and got the confirm screen all within 5s

good work!

~~~
parkeragee
Thanks! This was an MVP, so we’ll be making improvements over the coming weeks
as well.

